# Black or White Mefferts 4x4



## veazer (May 31, 2009)

Dear everyone, 
I am going to purchase *ONE* Mefferts 4x4x4 cube with tiles, and I have two questions.

1) Black or white?

2) Where do I buy it from?

Mefferts.com --> shop:

http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?fuseaction=browse&id=931472&pageid=87&pfrom=2

OR

Cube4you --> Mefferts --> 6th/7th item on the list

http://cube4you.com/catalog_19.html


*Yes, I know this thread probably already exists, but I don't have time to find it


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 31, 2009)

1)color is to preference thought people argue that the white plastic is softer and is more prone to damage. But i've seen black mefferts break down as well.

2)that's also up to preference. meffert's has better customer service in my opinion.

I pick white because i like white cubes


----------



## Ellis (May 31, 2009)

DX. half price, get both


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 31, 2009)

Ellis said:


> DX. half price, get both



I was about to add that  mine's a DX cube


----------



## jcuber (May 31, 2009)

I say black, and mefferts not DX because you are taking away money from mefferts when buying the clone.

EDIT: The white ones get too loose IMO, as well.


----------



## veazer (May 31, 2009)

What is DX?

It seems as though we who can speak english go mefferts... lol

Anyway, I'm thinking that I'll get a black one since I'm used to the rubiks.com 3x3x3 diy i got and since you both said it was preference or black.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 31, 2009)

Black DX
White DX


----------



## veazer (May 31, 2009)

Mefferts=Free Shipping


----------



## Ellis (May 31, 2009)

DX = free shipping


----------



## veazer (May 31, 2009)

And the site to order from mefferts is just mefferts.com right?


----------



## veazer (May 31, 2009)

A friend of mine just told me his DX's core broke... he's getting a white Mefferts. I'm getting a black one


----------



## jcuber (May 31, 2009)

Yes. 

EDIT: @ question from OP


----------



## veazer (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 2, 2009)

i hate white cubes, but my white mefferts is significantly better than black, i dont know why that is.


----------



## veazer (Jun 2, 2009)

Someday I'll probably get a white one two, I just don't need 2 cubes right now.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 2, 2009)

Black Mefferts.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, when i voted, it was a perfect 50/50 split.


----------



## Kian (Jun 2, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I say black, and mefferts not DX because you are *taking away money from mefferts when buying the clone.*
> 
> EDIT: The white ones get too loose IMO, as well.



sorta like how they're violating all sorts of international copyrights by making a 4x4 in the first place?


----------



## jcuber (Jun 2, 2009)

Rubik's doesn't have patents anymore, and it isn't the same mech, anyway. You can't copyright "4x4 cube" as far as I know.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Rubik's doesn't have patents anymore, and it isn't the same mech, anyway. You can't copyright "4x4 cube" as far as I know.


No you can't because 4x4 isn't a cube, it's a square

But copyrighting a "4x4x4" wouldn't be possible as well.


----------



## panyan (Jun 2, 2009)

veazer said:


> Mefferts=Free Shipping





Ellis said:


> DX = free shipping



well said, DX takes my vote, and my money


----------



## veazer (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay, question, I go to Mefferts.com... click on the store button, go to the second page of mefferts products, click the black 4x4x4 master cube w/ tiles, then click checkout, fill out everything (how does the address thing work... 4 lines?!?), and then get redirected to another site to pay? 

Just looking for some1 to verify this

or should i just get the mefferts brand cube from c4y?


----------



## Ellis (Jun 4, 2009)

veazer said:


> or should i just get the mefferts brand cube from c4y?



get it from DX, it's the same friggen cube


----------



## zottey (Jun 4, 2009)

is the cube on dx really the same thing?


----------



## Vulosity (Jun 4, 2009)

Not exactly. The tiles are different.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 4, 2009)

zottey said:


> is the cube on dx really the same thing?



Yea. The tiles are different but the cube is the same. I don't have a meffert's to compare my DX with with, but I've used a few mefferts before and I'd say the cubes are pretty much identical.


----------



## zottey (Jun 4, 2009)

sweet thanks!


----------



## veazer (Jun 5, 2009)

Okay, so here are all 7 problems i had in my attempts to buy a simple 4x4x4 black befferts w/ tiles:

1) couldn't figure out the address, finally figured out that it was street on line one, then skip line 2 and finish my address with the last two lines. (sorry for the bad grammer)

2) Can't authorize my debit card... even though rubiks and thinkgeek can...

3)wachovia online services were down

4) solution- I was forced to make a paypal account, which caused more problems

5) Problem 1 w/ paypal - I don't need an account for anything else and only wanted a quick one to dispose of later, which didn't work... see #6.

6)I couldn't input my card and I had to use my account, which takes 2 days to authorize.

7)I am leaving the U.S. in less than 2 days


SO, I decided to try it w/ my unverified paypal and when i got to paypal, it let me use my debit card through paypal even though it wouldn't before. Then everything went through and it'll hopefully be here in 3 weeks when i return to the u.s., at which time i will cancel my paypal account.


Edit: btw... I wanted to buy it through mefferts.com because it's the legal way and because it helps support the people who originally improved the rubiks revenge (DX cloned mefferts, and didn't come up with it themselves)

P.S. The reason for buying a mefferts brand cube is the same reason I have for buying actual v-cubes, and that's because if verdes doesn't make any money, i will never get my v-cube 11


-- Sorry for the superlong post --


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 5, 2009)

I heard a lot about white being better than the black but i think its just personal preference. And I'd just buy it off Mefferts.com, they offer free shipping. 

Uh this is kind of off topic but I got mine about a month ago and today during a solve one of the corners snapped and came out. Anyone know how to fix it?


----------

